# Aide pour l'achat d'une Apple TV



## phillon47 (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite acheter une Apple TV pour regarder mes photos, lire ma musique installées sur mon IMAC, utiliser NETFLIX et l'application my canal.

Ma question est la suivante : vaut-il mieux attendre une nouvelle version de l'Apple TV (Apple TV 4 ?) ou l'actuelle ne changera pas dans un avenir court ?

Autre question : où peut-on trouver des infos sur le jailbreak de l'Apple TV et est-ce facile à jailbreaker ?

D'avance merci.

Phillon47


----------



## kasimodem (6 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Il y a une conférence Apple dans une dizaine de jours, donc peut être attendre si tu veux vraiment avoir le tout dernier produit sorti, mais de ce que tu listes, tout est déjà pleinement opérationnel avec l'ATV3 actuel. Si jamais un ATV4 est annoncé il sera plus cher, mais ce sera peut être aussi l'occasion d'acheter un ATV3 à un prix bradé. A voir...

Pour le jailbreak oublie, seuls les ATV1 et 2 le sont, donc à part en trouver un en occaz...


----------



## phillon47 (10 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour la réponse...
Phillon47


----------



## phillon47 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve rien sur la conférence Apple qui parle d'un nouvel Apple TV.
Merci de me donner des infos si vous en avez.
Phillon47


----------



## kasimodem (19 Octobre 2014)

Et non, il n'y a rien eu sur ce sujet, donc tu peux prendre l'actuelle si elle répond à tes attentes, ou attendre encore


----------



## Powerdom (20 Octobre 2014)

c'est quoi l'application my canal ?


----------



## phillon47 (21 Octobre 2014)

My canal est une application de canalsat pour pouvoir regarder canal sur son iPad par exemple voir sur son PC ou sur son Mac ou sur un second téléviseur via l'Apple TV.
Pour utiliser il faut bien sûr être abonné.
Pillon47


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2014)

ok. c'est juste pour utiliser en airplay. 

ça fonctionne super bien !


----------

